# Best Wireless Card For Linux

## lostinlinux

I recently bought a netgear card that uses the ACX111 chipset and it really works well in windows but like crap in linux (frequent disconnects, pain to setup, etc) and would like to know what wireless cards are supported in linux fully including WEP?

----------

## Eskarel

I'm using an rt2500 chipset card, it used to blow, but they just open sourced the drivers last month and it's getting a lot better, my computer no longer randomly locks up.

Generally if you want reasonably decent support I'd take a look at the cards which have drivers in the kernel. Wireless is still sort of a mess these days.

----------

## dawizman

I have heard good things about orinoco cards. IAnd since I have moved to gentoo I have had no problems with my Intel PW2100.

----------

## Supaiku

I'm almost posotive there are better but the acx100/acx111 cards actually arn't too bad if you don't need WEP or other fancy support.

----------

## UberLord

acx100/111 cards are probably the worst cards with native drivers - or they where when I last checked which was many moons ago.

Personally I have the least trouble with atheros chipsets (madwifi driver) - especially as there is now AMD64 support for them  :Smile: 

I would try and avoid prism54 chipsets as modern prism54 cards are "softmac" which do not work with linux prism54 drivers and probably never will.

----------

## lostinlinux

Well glad to hear that I started at the bottom of the pile...it can only go up from here.  Thanks for the info I will have a look at some of the atheros cards, does anyone have any models they know of off hand that use this chipset?

----------

## UberLord

NetGEAR WG311 (pci) and WG511T (not WG511 - thats prism54) (pcmcia)

----------

## mmschnei

D-Link DWL G520 cards use atheros chipsets, I have gotten mine working with relatively little effort

----------

## Bubsy

I have a cheap topcom skyr@cer pro 3054 pcmcia and a trust speedshare pro pci card. Both have the atheros superG chipset. Works perfectly at 54Mbps. 108Mbps doesn't work though.

I have 128bit WEP enabled. I couldn't get WPA to work but this might be due to the crappy access point (Linksys WAG54G)

----------

## Supaiku

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> NetGEAR WG311 (pci) and WG511T (not WG511 - thats prism54) (pcmcia)

 

the version 2 WG311 uses acx111 (it's what I have)

----------

## lostinlinux

Were you able to correctly get the ACX111 chipset working?  I am currently having problems that I would love to have some help with...

----------

## UberLord

 *Supaiku wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   NetGEAR WG311 (pci) and WG511T (not WG511 - thats prism54) (pcmcia) 
> 
> the version 2 WG311 uses acx111 (it's what I have)

 

Hmmmm - you're right  -I have a version 1

I really hate it when manufacturers keep the some model number using different chipsets

----------

## Supaiku

Ya, it worked out just fine, I followed the guides on here and everything worked.. Obviously WEP doesn't work since it  isn't supported and WPA n that stuff isn't either I don't thinik.

I did post in your thread...

Once you get it working at all, then I'd worry about the config file. First I'd get it working w/ the iwconfig command. Just remmeber that it does get flaky at range, and it might be a good idea to try using a number of firmwares and esp. driver versions.

UberLord: Ya... corperate bastards! *shakes fists*

----------

## lostinlinux

hmmm, do you have the firmware/drivers that you are using?  I would like to give it a whirl with something someone elso has working...do you also happen to have a link to the tutorial/guide you used?

----------

## masseya

While it may be a bit old, I have found the Orinoco Gold card I have to be absolutely rock solid and reliable.  Just my 2 cents.  I have also heard good things about atheros based cards, but I haven't actually used one since my Orinoco works great.

----------

## lostinlinux

does it support 802.11g and WEP?

----------

## jcookeman

Why has no one mentioned Cisco?  I have found Atheros to be quite good as well, but do they support packet capture?

----------

## Tun

 *lostinlinux wrote:*   

> Were you able to correctly get the ACX111 chipset working?  I am currently having problems that I would love to have some help with...

 

I've got a Safecom 802.11g which is based on the acx111 chip and I've not had any problems yet.  My connection speed is low (0.5MB/sec) but being new to this I'm not sure of the reasons for that.  I put it down to the distance from my Access point, Windows gets the same speed, but I need to investigate some more.  Upload is markedly faster though closer to 1MB/sec.  Maybe I'll move the PC to the same room as the router and see if I can get 802.11g speeds.

I used the xp drivers off the manufacturer cd with ndiswrapper 0.12-r3.  

 *Supaiku wrote:*   

> Obviously WEP doesn't work since it isn't supported

 

WEP's working on mine, Access point is Linksys WRT54G using WEP with 4 128 keys set.  Do you mean your card hasn't the hardware support, or that there's not the linux software available ?

This link may be of use to you too two 

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List.

Lists info about supported chipsets and drivers

----------

## Supaiku

I'm using the in-development linux drivers, so WEP isn't supported (unless there was un update... I'll check and make sure).

I don't use WEP anyways so ndiswrapper seems like too much of a hassle.

I'm not sure of the firmware I'm using but I have successfully used the firmware that comes on the driver CD, and the firmware this this guide shows you how to get.

The wiki probably has the same thing. I also used the wirless guide linked to at the end of that one to set up the rest (So I didn't have to start it up w/ iwconfig all the time). It was written by UberLord up there... I bet it's on the wiki too. 

(i'm only mentioning the wiki cuz it could possibly be a little differnt or easeir to follow?)

In any case, if you do need WEP I'm sure ndiswrapper will work but I have heard it's a bit of a pain to set up and that the ACX drivers can be a little flaky w/ it.

EDIT: I'm Tux's LIttle Helper!!! Yay 4 a star:D er... block

----------

## codedmart

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Supaiku wrote:*    *UberLord wrote:*   NetGEAR WG311 (pci) and WG511T (not WG511 - thats prism54) (pcmcia) 
> 
> the version 2 WG311 uses acx111 (it's what I have) 
> 
> Hmmmm - you're right  -I have a version 1
> ...

 I have the wg511t set it up in about 5 min. and wep works great. I was told wpa_supplicant doesn't work but I have never tried.

----------

## masseya

 *lostinlinux wrote:*   

> does it support 802.11g and WEP?

 No and Yes.  More information here.  However, if 802.11g is a must, there are a few other Orinoco cards that do support it which I can't speak for from personal experience.  You can find out about them here (pdf).

----------

## Eskarel

The ralink rt2500(it's a chipset not a card btw) is 802.11g and it supports both WEP and in theory WPA which is much better.

The drivers bit ass, for a long time, but as I said before they open sourced the drivers last month and I've got the cvs from a site which is working on improving them and my computer has not panicked since. They still aren't perfect, but they're quite tolerable now. Card was pretty cheap($AU40 or something like that).

----------

## OdinsDream

Another vote for Orinoco. I'm using the Silver version, and I've gotten it to work with Kismet as well as just plain ol' wireless around the house. I don't think it supports WPA, but I could be mistaken.

One big feature for me is the external antenna port on the card - with a little omni antenna the range (which is already very good) is simply the best I've ever run into.

----------

## lostinlinux

which cards have support built into the kernel or have drivers that I won't need to scour the net for?  Also does the Orinoco support WEP?

----------

## lostinlinux

if anyone here who has this card has it working I would really appreciate knowing what firmware/driver they are using.  Currently the one I am using (which I do not have at hand) drops my connection from time to time and then never comes back up...I try to issue /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart and it throws a generic could not connect type error.  Again thanks for all the feedback

----------

## Supaiku

Mine used to do that, and it might still. But it USUALLY only happend when I was downloading ALOT of stuff, if I limited the up speed on bittorent it' happened WAY less.

I'm using the firmware that the guide has you fetch, I doubt it has changed.

I just re-load the module and somtimes restart the boot-time script and it fixes it.

----------

## lostinlinux

I get an error when I try to unload the module saying my kernel doesn't support it, I think that is because I need to enable it in the kernel.  

On another note, I still can't have this thing start on boot, this throws an error...I am rebooting now to see if I can replicate....will post result if I get back on  :Smile: 

----------

## Supaiku

Ya, there is somthing for that... it's called...

Loadable modules support and module unloading.. I think :p\

What error does it show you? And how about those logs?

----------

## lostinlinux

now the network won't come up at all.  I am so fed up with this it really isn't funny.  I am 2 seconds away from trashing this POS...I am still working on getting back into it though...

----------

## lostinlinux

well as I had thought it didn't come right back up...here is dmesg after boot

```
fs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®] on usb-0000:00:07.2-2

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

acx100: It looks like you've been coaxed into buying a wireless network card

acx100: that uses the mysterious ACX100/ACX111 chip from Texas Instruments.

acx100: You should better have bought e.g. a PRISM(R) chipset based card,

acx100: since that would mean REAL vendor Linux support.

acx100: Given this info, it's evident that this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL,

acx100: thus your mileage may vary. Reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is

recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion.

acx100: Compiled to use 32bit I/O access (faster, however I/O timing issues might occur, such as firmware upload failure!) instead of 16bit access

acx_init_module: dev_info is: TI acx_pci

acx_init_module: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 Driver initialized, waiting for cards to probe...

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

acx_probe_pci: WARNING: ACX111 support is quite experimental!

Found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:00:0c.0, irq:5, phymem1:0xdf040000, phymem2:0xdf000000, mem1:0xe8898000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xe8980000, mem2_size:131072

initial debug setting is 0x001b

acx_select_io_register_set: using ACX111 io resource addresses (size: 56)

hw_unavailable = 1

acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci: Using IRQ 5

reset hw_unavailable++

acx_reset_mac: enable soft reset...

acx_reset_mac: disable soft reset and go to init mode...

Attention: no custom firmware directory specified (via module parameter firmware_dir), thus using our default firmware directory /usr/share/acx

Trying to load firmware: '/usr/share/acx/TIACX111.BIN'

Allocated 62772 bytes for firmware module loading.

not using auto increment for firmware loading.

acx_write_fw: Firmware written.

acx_write_fw (firmware): 0, acx_validate_fw: 0

acx_reset_dev: boot up eCPU and wait for complete...

acx_reset_dev: Received signal that card is ready to be configured :) (the eCPU has woken up)

acx_reset_dev: Clean up cmd mailbox access area

reset hw_unavailable--

acx100: allocated net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions v16 and Linux 2.6.9

******************************************

************* acx_init_mac_1 *************

******************************************

==> Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

CmdMailboxOffset = 1dd00

InfoMailboxOffset = 1de86

<== Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

CommandParameters = [ 0xe899dd04 ]

InfoParameters = [ 0xe899de8a ]

ERROR 2 trying to open firmware image file '/usr/share/acx/RADIO16.BIN': file not found - make sure this EXACT filename is in eXaCtLy this directory!

WARNING: no suitable radio module (/usr/share/acx/RADIO16.BIN) found to load. No problem in case of a combined firmware, FATAL when using a separated firmware (base firmware / radio image).

acx111_init_packet_templates: Init max packet templates

acx111_create_dma_regions: set up acx111 queue memory configuration (queue configs + descriptors)

dump queue head:

length: 24

tx_memory_block_address (from card): 17F60

rx_memory_block_address (from card): 11660

rx1_queue address (from card): FA54

tx1_queue address (from card): 100D4

get_mask 0x00004d82, set_mask 0x00000000

Don't know how to get sensitivity for radio type 0x16, please try to add that!

Got sensitivity value 0

Got antenna value 0x4A

acx_issue_cmd FAILED: Unknown Command [4997950 uSec] Cmd: 1h, Result: 2h

Got Energy Detect (ED) threshold 0

acx_issue_cmd FAILED: Unknown Command [4998000 uSec] Cmd: 1h, Result: 2h

Got Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value 0

Got regulatory domain 0x41

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

Beacon length:71

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

hw_unavailable--

acx100: form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), radio type 0x16 (Radia), EEPROM version 0x05. Uploaded firmware 'Rev 0.1.0.11' (0x03010101).

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_diag

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_eeprom

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_phy

acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 Loaded Successfully

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdc1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

module count ++

OPENING DEVICE

firmware version >= 1.9.3.e --> using S/W timer

CodeEnd:F528

initial settings update on iface activation.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0036eefc

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Updating packet templates

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

Beacon length:71

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Configure Command 0x100B not supported under acx111 (yet)

Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

Configure Command 0x100F not supported under acx111 (yet)

Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

Configure Command 0x100E not supported under acx111 (yet)

Updating: enable Tx

Updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Updating short retry limit: 7, long retry limit: 4

Updating xmt MSDU lifetime: 4096

Updating regulatory domain: 0x30

setting RXconfig to 2010:0fdd

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

attempt to set the timer when the card interface is not up!

Updating channel: 1

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00200000

Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating packet templates

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

Beacon length:71

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Updating packet templates

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

Beacon length:71

SSID = STA076674, len = 9

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 0: ESSID "JaMLanD" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0401, SIR 18, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 1: ESSID "linksys" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0C:41:35:DD:60, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0421, SIR 14, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 2: ESSID "linksys" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0F:66:04:BC:E1, Access Point/11Mbps, Caps 0x0005, SIR 13, SNR 0.

acx_timer: status = 1

Stopping scan (stations found).

Radio scan found 3 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="JaMLanD",CH=6,SIR=18,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0401, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("JaMLanD" station, "JaMLanD" config)

<Scan Table> 1: SSID="linksys",CH=6,SIR=14,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0421, needed_cap 0x0001

ESSID doesn't match! ("linksys" station, "JaMLanD" config)

<Scan Table> 2: SSID="linksys",CH=6,SIR=13,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0005, needed_cap 0x0001

ESSID doesn't match! ("linksys" station, "JaMLanD" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 0), JOINING (00 0F B5 5B 8E F8).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F B5 5B 8E F8

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 2).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 3).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201000

Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 0: ESSID "MSHOME" on channel 6, BSSID 00:50:F2:CD:11:2C, Access Point/11Mbps, Caps 0x0001, SIR 10, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 1: ESSID "JaMLanD" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0401, SIR 18, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 2: ESSID "linksys" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0C:41:35:DD:60, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0421, SIR 12, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 3: ESSID "linksys" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0F:66:04:BC:E1, Access Point/11Mbps, Caps 0x0005, SIR 11, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 4: ESSID "" on channel 11, BSSID 00:0C:41:F5:F4:39, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0411, SIR 11, SNR 0.

acx_timer: status = 1

Stopping scan (stations found).

Radio scan found 5 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="MSHOME",CH=6,SIR=10,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0001, needed_cap 0x0001

ESSID doesn't match! ("MSHOME" station, "JaMLanD" config)

<Scan Table> 1: SSID="JaMLanD",CH=6,SIR=18,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0401, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("JaMLanD" station, "JaMLanD" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 1), JOINING (00 0F B5 5B 8E F8).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F B5 5B 8E F8

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_process_authen: UNVERIFIED.

00:0F:B5:07:66:74 00:0F:B5:07:66:74 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8

Algorithm is ok

Got current client for sta hash tab

Found acceptable client

<acx_sta_list_add> sta = 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8

acx_process_authen auth seq step 2.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 3 (AUTHENTICATED)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

Sending association request, awaiting response! NOT ASSOCIATED YET.

association: requesting capabilities 0x0001

acx_set_status: Setting status = 4 (ASSOCIATED)

ASSOCIATED!

new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201000

Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

status was ASSOCIATED -> sending disassoc request.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 0: ESSID "linksys" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0F:66:04:BC:E1, Access Point/11Mbps, Caps 0x0005, SIR 13, SNR 0.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

module count --

new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

here is it after I issue /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

(this doesn't always work either)

```
:F5:F4:39, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0411, SIR 10, SNR 0.

Got Info IRQ: status 0x0001, type 0x5000: (unknown)

Radio scan found 3 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="linksys",CH=6,SIR=13,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0005, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("linksys" station, "[any]" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 0), JOINING (00 0F 66 04 BC E1).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F 66 04 BC E1

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 2).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 3).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 4).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 5).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 6).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 7).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

tx: error 0x10! (MSDU lifetime timeout? - try changing 'iwconfig retry lifetime XXX')

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 8).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 9).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 10).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

authen1 request reply timeout, giving up.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 1

Stopping scan (stations found).

Radio scan found 3 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="linksys",CH=6,SIR=13,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0005, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("linksys" station, "[any]" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 0), JOINING (00 0F 66 04 BC E1).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F 66 04 BC E1

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 2).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 3).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 4).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 5).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 6).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 7).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 8).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 9).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 10).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

authen1 request reply timeout, giving up.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 1

Stopping scan (stations found).

Radio scan found 3 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="linksys",CH=6,SIR=13,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0005, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("linksys" station, "[any]" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 0), JOINING (00 0F 66 04 BC E1).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F 66 04 BC E1

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 2).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 3).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 4).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 5).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 6).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 7).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 8).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 9).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 10).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

authen1 request reply timeout, giving up.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 1

Stopping scan (stations found).

Radio scan found 3 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="linksys",CH=6,SIR=13,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0005, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("linksys" station, "[any]" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 0), JOINING (00 0F 66 04 BC E1).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F 66 04 BC E1

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 2).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 3).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 4).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 5).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 6).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 7).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 8).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 9).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 10).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

authen1 request reply timeout, giving up.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 1

Stopping scan (stations found).

Radio scan found 3 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="linksys",CH=6,SIR=13,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0005, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("linksys" station, "[any]" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 0), JOINING (00 0F 66 04 BC E1).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F 66 04 BC E1

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 2).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 3).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

acx_timer: status = 2

resend authen1 request (attempt 4).

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

module count --

module count ++

OPENING DEVICE

firmware version >= 1.9.3.e --> using S/W timer

CodeEnd:F528

initial settings update on iface activation.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006debc

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Configure Command 0x100B not supported under acx111 (yet)

Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

Configure Command 0x100F not supported under acx111 (yet)

Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

Configure Command 0x100E not supported under acx111 (yet)

Updating: enable Tx

Updating: enable Rx on channel: 6

Updating regulatory domain: 0x30

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

attempt to set the timer when the card interface is not up!

Updating channel: 6

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201000

Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED)

Starting radio scan

acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 0: ESSID "JaMLanD" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0401, SIR 22, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 1: ESSID "linksys" on channel 6, BSSID 00:0F:66:04:BC:E1, Access Point/11Mbps, Caps 0x0005, SIR 13, SNR 0.

acx_process_probe_response: found and registered station 2: ESSID "" on channel 11, BSSID 00:0C:41:F5:F4:39, Access Point/54Mbps, Caps 0x0411, SIR 12, SNR 0.

acx_timer: status = 1

Stopping scan (stations found).

Radio scan found 3 stations in this area.

<Scan Table> 0: SSID="JaMLanD",CH=6,SIR=22,SNR=0

peer_cap 0x0401, needed_cap 0x0001

Found station with matching ESSID!! ("JaMLanD" station, "JaMLanD" config)

acx_complete_dot11_scan: matching station FOUND (idx 0), JOINING (00 0F B5 5B 8E F8).

acx_join_bssid rates_basic 0x0027, rates_supported 0x1fff

<acx_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 2

<acx_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00 0F B5 5B 8E F8

Sending authentication1 request, awaiting response!

acx_set_status: Setting status = 2 (WAIT_AUTH)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

acx_process_authen: UNVERIFIED.

00:0F:B5:07:66:74 00:0F:B5:07:66:74 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8

Algorithm is ok

Got current client for sta hash tab

Found acceptable client

<acx_sta_list_add> sta = 00:0F:B5:5B:8E:F8

acx_process_authen auth seq step 2.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 3 (AUTHENTICATED)

<acx_set_timer> Elapse = 1500000

Sending association request, awaiting response! NOT ASSOCIATED YET.

association: requesting capabilities 0x0001

acx_set_status: Setting status = 4 (ASSOCIATED)

ASSOCIATED!

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_timer: status = 4

FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2050:0fdd

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

```

now I am not sure why but I also have a very low signal strength, right now it is 22, but often it is lower

----------

## Supaiku

Below excerpt of the first log is it getting associated, and then losing/breaking off the connection... It looks like somthing got changed somehow and then it disassocated itself.

On the second log, it looks like eeverything worked correctly unless you left somthing out on the bottom. Make sure you run dhcpcd wlan0 or have it set to do that in the init config. I'll post my config, maybe it will help.

If you run the scrip yourself and confim the log looks about the same you should be able ping the router (and set get your ip w/ dhcpcd or whatever client you use)

```
acx_set_status: Setting status = 4 (ASSOCIATED)

ASSOCIATED!

new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201000

Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Updating WEP key settings

Setting WEP key 0 as default.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

status was ASSOCIATED -> sending disassoc request.

acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STARTED) 
```

My /etc/conf.d/wireless:

It's been heavily edited to shorten it up, but I only took out completly commented sections and I tried to leave good reference points so you can follow it well. (but I didn't do anything as far as noting where/what I cut :/ )

```
# /etc/conf.d/wireless:

# Global wireless config file for net.* rc-scripts

##############################################################################

# HINTS

##############################################################################

# Remember to change eth0 to your wireless interface which may be

# eth0, eth1, wlan0, ath0 - you get the idea. If you're not sure

# you can type "iwconfig" at the command prompt and it will tell you which

# interfaces are wireless.

# Say that your wireless interface is ath0 - the line

#      #essid_eth0="any"

# becomes

#      #essid_ath0="any"

#

# Remember to change ESSID to your ESSID.

# Say that your ESSID is My NET - the line

#      #key_ESSID="s:passkey"

# becomes

#      #key_My_NET="s:passkey"

# Notice that the space has changed to an underscore - do the same with all

# characters not in a-z A-Z (english alphabet) 0-9.

#

# Any ESSID's in quotes like essid_eth0="My NET" may need to be escaped

# This means placing the character \ before the character

# \" need to be escaped for example

# So if your ESSID is

#      My "\ NET

# it becomes

#      My \"\\ NET

# for example

#      #essid_eth0="My\"\\NET"

#

# As a final note, most users will just need to set the following options

# key_ESSID1="s:yourkeyhere enc open"

# key_ESSID2="s:yourothrkey enc open"

# preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

#

# Clear? Good. Now configure your wireless network below

#########################################################

##############################################################################

# SETTINGS

##############################################################################

# Hard code an ESSID to an interface - leave this unset if you wish the driver

# to scan for available Access Points

# Set to "any" to connect to any ESSID - the driver picks an Access Point

# This needs to be done when the driver doesn't support scanning

# This may work for drivers that don't support scanning but you need automatic

# AP association

# I would only set this as a last resort really - use the preferred_aps

# setting at the bottom of this file

# However, using ad-hoc (without scanning for APs) and master mode

# do require the ESSID to be set - do this here

essid_wlan0="Shambala"

#esside_wlan0="any"

# Set the mode of the interface (managed, ad-hoc or master). Managed is default

# If it's ad-hoc or master you also may need to specify the channel below

mode_wlan0="Managed"

# If managed mode fails, drop to ad-hoc mode with the below ESSID?

#adhoc_essid_eth0="WLAN"

#Channel can be set (1-14), but defaults to 3 if not set.

#

# The below is taken verbatim from the BSD wavelan documentation found at

# http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/network/wavelan.html

# There are 14 channels possible; We are told that channels 1-11 are legal for

# North America, channels 1-13 for most of Europe, channels 10-13 for France,

# and only channel 14 for Japan. If in doubt, please refer to the documentation

# that came with your card or access point. Make sure that the channel you

# select is the same channel your access point (or the other card in an ad-hoc

# network) is on. The default for cards sold in North America and most of Europe

# is 3; the default for cards sold in France is 11, and the default for cards

# sold in Japan is 14.

channel_wlan0="1"

# Setup any other config commands. This is basically the iwconfig argument

# without the iwconfig $iface

iwconfig_wlan0="rate 11M"

# Set private driver ioctls. This is basically the iwpriv argument without

# the iwpriv $iface

#iwpriv_eth0=""

# We can define various timeouts here.

#sleep_scan_eth0="1"

#sleep_associate_eth0="5"

# By default a successful association in Managed mode sets the MAC

# address of the AP connected to. However, some drivers (namely

# the ipw2100) don't set an invalid MAC address when association

# fails - so we need to check on link quality which some drivers

# don't report properly either.

# So if you have connection problems try flipping this setting

# Valid options are MAC, quality and all - defaults to MAC

associate_test_wlan0="MAC"

# Some driver/card combinations need to scan in Ad-Hoc mode

# After scanning, the mode is reset to the one defined above

#scan_mode_eth0="Ad-Hoc"

# Below you can define private ioctls to run before and after scanning

# Format is the same as the iwpriv_eth0 above

# This is needed for the HostAP drivers

#iwpriv_scan_pre_eth0="host_roaming 2"

#iwpriv_scan_post_eth0="host_roaming 0"

# You can also override the interface settings found in /etc/conf.d/net

# per ESSID - which is very handy if you use different networks a lot

# At this time, the only settings you cannot override are the peer_* settings

#ifconfig_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

#inet6_ESSID=()

#routes_ESSID=()

#ifconfig_fallback_ESSID=()

# Map a MAC address to an ESSID

# This is used when the Access Point is not broadcasting it's ESSID

# WARNING: This will override the ESSID being broadcast due to some

# Access Points sending an ESSID even when they have been configured

# not too!

# Change 001122334455 to the MAC address and ESSID to the ESSID

# it should map to

mac_essid_mymacaddy-_-="Shambala"

#mac_essid_000fb51b4c54="ass"

# This lists the preferred ESSIDs to connect to in order

# ESSID's can contain any characters here as they must match the broadcast

# ESSID exactly.

# Surround each ESSID with the " character and seperate them with a space

# If the first ESSID isn't found then it moves onto the next

# If this isn't defined then it connects to the first one found

preferred_aps=( "Shambala")

# You can also define a preferred_aps list per interface

#preferred_aps_eth0=( "ESSID 3" "ESSID 4" )

# You can also say whether we only connect to preferred APs or not

# Values are "any", "preferredonly", "forcepreferred", "forcepreferredonly" and "forceany"

# "any" means it will connect to visible APs in the preferred list and then any

# other available AP

# "preferredonly" means it will only connect to visible APs in the preferred list

# "forcepreferred" means it will forceably connect to APs in order if it does not find

# them in a scan

# "forcepreferredonly" means it forceably connects to the APs in order and does not bother

# to scan

# "forceany" does the same as forcepreferred + connects to any other available AP

# Default is "any"

associate_order="preferredonly"

#associate_order_eth0="any"

```

/etc/init.d/net

same situation as the above

```

##############################################################################

# MODULES

#

# We now support modular networking scripts which means we can easily

# add support for new interface types and modules while keeping

# compatability with existing ones.

# 

# Modules load by default if the package they need is installed.  If

# you specify a module here that doesn't have it's package installed

# then you get an error stating which package you need to install.

# Ideally, you only use the modules setting when you have two or more

# packages installed that supply the same service.

#

# In other words, you probably should DO NOTHING HERE...

# Prefer iproute2 over ifconfig

#modules=( "iproute2" )

# You can also specify other modules for an interface

# In this case we prefer pump over dhcpcd

#modules_eth0=( "pump" )

# You can also specify which modules not to use - for example you may be

# using a supplicant which controls wireless configuration but you still

# want to configure network settings per ESSID associated with.

#modules=( "!wireless" )

##############################################################################

# INTERFACE HANDLERS

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# IPROUTE2

##############################################################################

# OPTIONAL MODULES

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# WIRELESS (802.11 support)

# For wireless support, emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

#

# Wireless options are held in /etc/conf.d/wireless - but could be here too

# The wireless setting are generally not configured for a specific interface

# as they are more geared towards specific ESSID's

#

# When an interface has been associated with an Access Point, a global

# variable called ESSID is set to the Access Point's ESSID for use in the

# pre/post user functions below - although it's probably only really

# usefull in the postup() function

#

# If you're using a supplicant which controls wireless configuration but you

# still want to configure network settings per ESSID associated with then you

# need to explictally state you don't want wireless

#modules=( "!wireless" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# DHCP

# DHCP can be provided by dhcpcd (default), dhclient, udhcpc or pump

#

# dhcpcd:   emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

# dhclient: emerge net-misc/dhcp   and modules=( "dhclient" ) above

# udhcp:    emerge net-misc/udhcp  and modules=( "udhcp" ) above

# pump:     emerge net-misc/pump   and modules=( "pump" ) above

#

# Notes:

# - all clients except for dhclient send the current hostname to the DHCP

#   server by default

# - pump does not support NIS

# Regardless of which DHCP client you prefer, you configure them the

# same way using one of following depending on which interface modules

# you're using.

ifconfig_wlan0=( "dhcp" )   # for ifconfig

#ipaddr_eth0=( "dhcp" )      # for iproute2

# For passing custom options to dhcpcd use something like the following.  This

# example reduces the timeout for retrieving an address from 60 seconds (the

# default) to 10 seconds.

#dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"

# dhclient, udhcpc and pump don't have many runtime options

# You can pass options to them in a similar manner to dhcpcd though

#dhclient_eth0="..."

#udhcpc_eth0="..."

#pump_eth0="..."

# To set options for dhclient, you need to have an /etc/dhclient.conf file

# See the dhclient man page for details

# GENERIC DHCP OPTIONS

# These can be set globally (setting=...) or per interface (setting_eth0=...)

# To stop DHCP from overwritting DNS (/etc/resolv.conf) use the below settings

# peer_dns="no"

# peer_dns_eth0="no"

# To stop DHCP from overwritting NIS (/etc/yp.conf) use the below settings

# peer_nis="no"

# peer_nis_eth0="no"

# To stop DHCP from overwritting NTP /etc/ntp.conf use the below settings

# peer_ntp="no"

# peer_ntp_eth0="no"

```

[/code]

----------

## lostinlinux

I just did all the things you had indicated and it is up...I am going to give it a reboot and see if the settings really are working or if it was just luck again...stay tuned

----------

## lostinlinux

so here is the verdict....still crap...it took me about 10 mins to be able to connect to my router.  It is only 2 room away but the signal strength seems very low to me.  What should it be for a descent connection?

----------

## lostinlinux

finally I am back! man that took forever...I think there is something wrong with some of the config stuff I must be doing...this is what I did to get it to work

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid JaMLanD channel 10 mode managed rate 11M
```

then

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

and I get an IP address and I can get on (worked once anyway...) but if I do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

it won't connect (throws the dmesg from before)

here is my /etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_wlan0="JaMLanD"

mode_wlan0="Managed"

channel_wlan0="10"

iwconfig_wlan0="rate 11M"

associate_test_wlan0="MAC"

preferred_aps=( "JaMLanD")

associate_order="preferredonly"

```

and here is my /etc/conf.d/net

```

ifconfig_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

any suggestions would be a big help

----------

## quat

i play with intel pro 2200bg and it works great with WEP. the only problem is that (donno y) when I move to some place where the signal is weak I cannot connect, first I have to connect form a better point (get the address from ap dhcp) and then it works ok.

with "other" OS I dont have such problems. except that it's really great, no losing addres, no disconnections.

----------

## lostinlinux

do you have any differences in your config files?  I can connect but get bounced off at random intervals...I am literally 2 days from returning this and running wires through the walls

----------

## quat

 *lostinlinux wrote:*   

> do you have any differences in your config files?  I can connect but get bounced off at random intervals...I am literally 2 days from returning this and running wires through the walls

 if r askin me lostinlinux the answer is no. I don't have anydifferences - as far as i know but i boot the "other" system only 5 or 6 times during last 2 years so I'm not sure if there is no some "default" values for WiFi net. All in all I'm pretty glad I bought it. If only monitor mode was implemented..

----------

## lostinlinux

I think I am going to retreat back to good old wired internet.  Running the wires would have been easier than this.

----------

## Supaiku

That's probably what i'd do if it's not a laptop. Ive wanted to do it a billion times but I simply can't.

----------

## lostinlinux

I have a friend at work that gave me one last suggestion...and it worked.  I am using ndiswrapper and I haven't had a major hiccup in service since.  It may go out for a second then comes right back up, highly recommended for wireless lan users who accidentally bought the ACX111 based cards!

----------

## D33T

i have the original wg511 (prism gt chipset). i am currently using the prism54 drivers on teh 2.4.28-r2 kernel and it works pretty well. however, none of the config files seem to do anythign for me, so i initialize it all by hand - it works though. i still haven't read around to find out why this is though.

however, for some time i was dropping signal like crazy, and being a guy with a quick temper, threw the card across the room on many occasions (i was sitting within about 6 feet of the router, there was no reason to drop signal). teh green power light no longer functions and if the card gets bumped the wrong way it freezes the whole computer until i pull up on it again (surprisingly though, i haven't dropped signal once since i broke it....).

anyway, i think i'm going to go with the wg511t and get away from the prismgt chipset. i'm very unhappy with it - the original prism chipset was awesome and i got it working with almost no effort. those where the days.....

this is my two cents anyhow. i would like to keep the prism54 driver on since i have it running, but if another chipset is going to work better, why not move on. i'm also curious what people think about usb 802.11g devices. 

as a side note, i'm pretty interested in a usb card since i can actually use it outside of my car with an extension cable (better reception - and i can mount it to the end of a satelite dish if i want to as well). any suggestions or info as to what usb cards use either the prism54 or atheros chipset?

----------

## anggarda

Take a look at the following wiki for a list of recommended wireless cards. 

http://linuxwifi.com/modules/wiwimod/?page=DeviceList

The list gives you a list of cards that the kernel supports + other devices that will work with external drivers. 

Generally, it would be great if we could get a card with drivers integrated into the vanilla kernel. 

For 802.11b, the recommended devices would be those based on the prism 2/2.5/3 chipset. 

For 802.11g, would be chipsets based on prism GT/duette. The problem of late however, has been that devices based on these chipsets are a rare breed, and few and far between. You'll have to dig hard in the discount section of your comp shop to find one. 

Salut.

*edit to include chipset.Last edited by anggarda on Thu Feb 17, 2005 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codergeek42

I'm using an Intersil Prism2 PCMCIA card (802.11b, 11Mb/s) through a Ricoh (yenta_socket-compatible) Cardbus....It seems to work fine...

----------

## Need4Speed

I need to find a wireless adapter for my Shuttle SN85G4.  I'm using its only PCI slot, so I'm looking for USB and I'm running a 64bit kernel if that matters.  I would like native support, but would settle for the ndis-wrapper thing if it works well.  What products do you guys suggest?

----------

## nixnut

 *Need4Speed wrote:*   

> I need to find a wireless adapter for my Shuttle SN85G4.  I'm using its only PCI slot, so I'm looking for USB and I'm running a 64bit kernel if that matters.  I would like native support, but would settle for the ndis-wrapper thing if it works well.  What products do you guys suggest?

 

Merged here. See the list mentioned above

----------

## GNUtoo

 *lostinlinux wrote:*   

> Well glad to hear that I started at the bottom of the pile...it can only go up from here.  Thanks for the info I will have a look at some of the atheros cards, does anyone have any models they know of off hand that use this chipset?

 

the dlink dwl 650G is can easely be founf but be carefull:

atheros card use a kenrel hal that is proprietary and closed source so you won´t have:

->the drivers in the kernel

->the same quality than fully open-source drivers that will with time become better

ralink chipset drivers are beeing re-written in order to use the devicescape stack...that will make them better

i have compared a ralink a atheros and a ipw2100

i would say

->ip2100

->ralink

->atheros

ip2100 is the first because it discover much more networks,i do not know why(if itś related to an antena that is bigger or if it´s the card itself and it´´s proprietary firmware with the alghoritms that incrase the range that i think are in the firmware but i´m not shure 100% about that beeing in the firmware,go and look at openBSD related stuff and interview on kerneltrap for more details)

i have ran the test at my LUG on ubuntu on a laptop with an INTERNAL ipw2100

atheros is third because it has a closed source hal

----------

## reynolds531

 *Need4Speed wrote:*   

> I need to find a wireless adapter for my Shuttle SN85G4.  I'm using its only PCI slot, so I'm looking for USB and I'm running a 64bit kernel if that matters.  I would like native support, but would settle for the ndis-wrapper thing if it works well.  What products do you guys suggest?

 

If you use an adaptor that connects through an ethernet port, then you don't have to worry about linux drivers or 64-bit drivers. For instance, there are adaptors that are designed to connect game consoles to a wireless network and there are small "travel routers" that can be put into client mode. Most of the gaming and travel router products have only one ethernet port. The Buffalo "ethernet converter" has 4 additional ports, so you won't be using up your last ethernet port and can hook printers, etc. to the network.

You can also get a linksys router (or Buffalo and a few others), load third-party firmware (like dd-wrt or openwrt) and then run them in client mode. That's what I've done with dd-wrt and a $45 Buffalo router. I use the dd-wrt web interface to set up the router to log onto my network with wpa. I don't need any drivers on my computer (except the ethernet driver, I guess), and get a connection almost automatically, even when I'm running a livecd that's not configured for my network. Also, I can transfer the client-mode router to other computers and get them connected with zero setup. I may sound like an evangalist, but once I discovered this method, I began to wonder why people go to the trouble of trying to find drivers for pci and usb adaptors.

Also, this Buffalo usb adaptor supposedly reads it own drivers from onboard storage and thus doesn't need drivers on your computer. I've never used it, but a couple of people in the newegg reviews mention using it with linux.

Also, my memory is a little foggy on this, but I think this Compusa router (a rebadged edimax) can be set up in client mode without loading third-party firmware (indeed I don't think the openwrt or dd-wrt people have figured out yet how to put third-party firmware o this router). I see from that link that it's on sale for $15 now.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *reynolds531 wrote:*   

>  *Need4Speed wrote:*   I need to find a wireless adapter for my Shuttle SN85G4.  I'm using its only PCI slot, so I'm looking for USB and I'm running a 64bit kernel if that matters.  I would like native support, but would settle for the ndis-wrapper thing if it works well.  What products do you guys suggest? 
> 
> If you use an adaptor that connects through an ethernet port, then you don't have to worry about linux drivers or 64-bit drivers. For instance, there are adaptors that are designed to connect game consoles to a wireless network and there are small "travel routers" that can be put into client mode. Most of the gaming and travel router products have only one ethernet port. The Buffalo "ethernet converter" has 4 additional ports, so you won't be using up your last ethernet port and can hook printers, etc. to the network.
> 
> You can also get a linksys router (or Buffalo and a few others), load third-party firmware (like dd-wrt or openwrt) and then run them in client mode. That's what I've done with dd-wrt and a $45 Buffalo router. I use the dd-wrt web interface to set up the router to log onto my network with wpa. I don't need any drivers on my computer (except the ethernet driver, I guess), and get a connection almost automatically, even when I'm running a livecd that's not configured for my network. Also, I can transfer the client-mode router to other computers and get them connected with zero setup. I may sound like an evangalist, but once I discovered this method, I began to wonder why people go to the trouble of trying to find drivers for pci and usb adaptors.
> ...

 

you also have ubuntu:

plug the card and it just work

----------

## GNUtoo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wifi%28Free_Software%29

----------

